# How to solve a Pyraminx



## Thieflordz5 (May 6, 2009)

Finally got it spelled right 
Sorry for posting in the wrong section last time... 
This is for everyone who can't solve their Pyraminx, and I've come to the conclusion that a pyraminx IS harder to solve than a rubik's cube, so don't call me on that...




*crosses fingers*


----------



## byu (May 6, 2009)

Isn't this almost identical to this thread, except this time you spelled it right?


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 6, 2009)

byu said:


> Isn't this almost identical to this thread, except this time you spelled it right?



Yeah.. I said that in the description?
I'm going to get it deleted as soon as I can... right now I don't have time though


----------

